# MKII upholstery kits



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of a source for MKII upholstery kits and supplies? Thanks.


----------



## JettaGLi16v (Mar 6, 1999)

*Re: MKII upholstery kits (BassNotes)*

MK2 classified section.
I doubt if anyone has started making interior kits (like they do for the aircooled cars) just buy one from the car you like...


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MKII upholstery kits (JettaGLi16v)*

Which part of the upholstery were you going to refurb? Something like a set of Mk2 GTI seats?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: MKII upholstery kits (where_2)*

I'm just looking to redo a worn-out GL driver's seat, in black fabric.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: MKII upholstery kits (BassNotes)*

In that case, my advice is to pull the seat out, part the fabric from it, and have the fabric reconstructed by an upholstery shop in something durable like Sunbrella. Back in the early 90's I recovered a set of Scirocco_S sport seat inserts with Black Sunbrella. I drove that car for 80k miles after the seats were recovered, they still looked practically new. We reused the vinyl side pieces and seat backs, just covering the seating surfaces in Sunbrella. It's NOT a stretchy material, so I wouldn't advise recovering an entire seat with it. Just the faces seemed to work well. 
Sunbrella is actually a fabric designed for the marine environment to be used in place of canvas. It's an acrylic material that is not dyed, but 100% colored acrylic fibers. So, as it wears, it's still the same color throughout the fabric. It runs in the neighborhood of $15-20 per yard, but it won't take much to do a single seat. (maybe 2 yards). It's basically waterproof from the factory, so if you spill something on the seat it beads, rather than soaking in. It's commonly used in awnings and marine upholstery shops. 
There's a great write up here that shows what it takes to disassemble a VW seat. Removing the fabric is not too difficult after the seat is out of the car. When you go to reinstall the new cover, put some polyester quilt batting under the cover between the foam and the new cover to "puff" up the fabric and fill any gaps and keep it looking properly stuffed, rather than having wrinkles here and there. 
Link to disassembling a VW seat: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3314208


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------

